# A new video (And I think the first really good recording I've done since returning to Canada)



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been fighting technical difficulties with the recording process for over two years. It turned out to be bad wiring where we were living and once we moved all was well. I've also added some new mics and monitors and it all seems to be working. I really like the way this sounds. It's as close as I've ever come to what I actual hear in the room when I'm playing at low volume levels and I feel like I'm finally doing the guitar justice.

The setup is my custom Heritage into a TC Eleconic Arena Reverb pedal and then into a Gallien Krueger MB amp powering an Earcandy 1x10 ported Ethan cabinet. I have a Shure SM57 on the cab and an SM27 condenser on the guitar itself and I'm blending the two sounds in stereo.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow....that sound's amazing. Your tone and touch is spot on.

Well done.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow that was really well done!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful tone. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

beautiful Jim, just beautiful.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds good. A very natural sounding reverb - with a touch of bad wiring in your area


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I may be a dirty rock n' roller but this blew me away. Your note choices and rhythm of the melody were thrilling. My wife and I would like to thank you for the dance around our kitchen


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great tune, wonderful playing. The real discovery for me was your YouTube channel, specially the lesson on rearranging ii-v. Thanks for sharing


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Brilliant! I enjoyed that very much.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

amagras said:


> Great tune, wonderful playing. The real discovery for me was your YouTube channel, specially the lesson on rearranging ii-v. Thanks for sharing


Thanks. The ii-v lesson was one of the most enjoyable projects that I've ever done. I think I did the whole thing in the middle of the night because every time the heating system came on the old place, my recordings would end up with this really miserable hiss. There are still some issues where I am now but it's so much better that recording is fun again so maybe I'll get back to shooting some more tutorials.

And thanks to all of the really nice response.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Very enjoyable listen for sure. Great dynamics and very expressive playing. I'm a rock guy but love music and this is most excellent!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I could listen to this all day


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Superb. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That was exquisite! I could feel the music!

That took me far away to another place!


----------



## BobbyD (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful .... what more can I say.

Bob


----------

